# 1,500 to spend



## haulass350 (Mar 17, 2005)

hey everybody,
heres the deal. I have about 1500 that i am willing to spend on my car. im looking at performance parts, i go to the track often and am looking to get my 1/4 mile time lower. ive been able to hit 14.0 on every outing. im really looking to get firmly into the 13s. 13.7 would be great. right now all i have is the jwt popcharger. ive been looking at exhaust and headers. any suggestions on parts would be great. so far ive been pretty interested in borla headers and exhaust. im looking for performance and great sound. i love the way my car sounds stock so i want to keep it as close as possible. ive also looked at the kinetix intake manifold. once again im open for suggestions. keep in mind im looking to faster no bling or handling right now.


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

Exhaust upgrade would be the way to go.


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

Exhaust/Pulley/Plenum/cats In that order depending on how much you have left after each buy and install if yo do not DIY


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

haulass350 said:


> hey everybody,
> heres the deal. I have about 1500 that i am willing to spend on my car. im looking at performance parts, i go to the track often and am looking to get my 1/4 mile time lower. ive been able to hit 14.0 on every outing. im really looking to get firmly into the 13s. 13.7 would be great. right now all i have is the jwt popcharger. ive been looking at exhaust and headers. any suggestions on parts would be great. so far ive been pretty interested in borla headers and exhaust. im looking for performance and great sound. i love the way my car sounds stock so i want to keep it as close as possible. ive also looked at the kinetix intake manifold. once again im open for suggestions. keep in mind im looking to faster no bling or handling right now.


I say suspension mods so that it sticks better to the ground for future performance mods.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Flywheel and clutch.... so far best $$ I've spent.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Plasma TV  and a GTR Emblem


----------



## haulass350 (Mar 17, 2005)

myoung said:


> Plasma TV  and a GTR Emblem




im going to get the GTR emblem right after i make my wing out of my old bookshelf.


----------



## haulass350 (Mar 17, 2005)

Does anyone have or heard the borla exhaust. I was looking at stillen, but if I get borla Ill be able to afford headers and exhaust. Iv done some research on both, I cant find any actual dyno numbers on the borla, but iv seen a dyno test that turbo magazine did on the stillen, it created 14 rwh. Iv seen it claimed on another web site that the borla makes like 25 hp..if anything to the flywheel. That claim seems a little high. Im now set on exhaust, but now its just what exhaust.


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

Trust me after almost three years of modding this car nothing but nothing gives 25 HP not even at the crank for NA mods.

If you are looking for a cheap way to go with exhaust I am hosting a buy on y-pipes and mid pipes and you keep your stock muffler, they yielded 11 RWHP which is standard for a true dual exhaust like the Stillen. http://www.350zfrenzy.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6221


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

westpak said:


> Trust me after almost three years of modding this car nothing but nothing gives 25 HP not even at the crank for NA mods.
> 
> If you are looking for a cheap way to go with exhaust I am hosting a buy on y-pipes and mid pipes and you keep your stock muffler, they yielded 11 RWHP which is standard for a true dual exhaust like the Stillen. http://www.350zfrenzy.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6221


damn that seems the way 2 go 
when u say shipped that means S&H is free right???


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

[High-Octane] said:


> damn that seems the way 2 go
> when u say shipped that means S&H is free right???


That is the price, provided you are in the lower 48 states of course


----------

